# Capital One? Purchase Eraser?



## George K (Jun 21, 2015)

The CapitalOne Venture Card has a 40K bonus for signing up, and 2X points for every purchase. Sounds pretty good! Has anyone used that card for Amtrak Travel?

http://www.capitalone.com/credit-cards/venture/?Log=1&EventType=Link&ComponentType=T&LOB=MTS%253A%253ALCTMMQC4S&PageName=travel+and+miles&PortletLocation=4%253B16-col%253B2-1-1&ComponentName=suiteTable&ContentElement=6%253BCard+Details&TargetLob=MTS%253A%253ALCTMMQC4S&TargetPageName=Venture+Card+Details&referer=https%253A%252F%252Fwww.capitalone.com%252Fcredit-cards%252Ftravel-and-miles


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2015)

George K said:


> The CapitalOne Venture Card has a 40K bonus for signing up, and 2X points for every purchase. Sounds pretty good! Has anyone used that card for Amtrak Travel?
> 
> http://www.capitalone.com/credit-cards/venture/?Log=1&EventType=Link&ComponentType=T&LOB=MTS%253A%253ALCTMMQC4S&PageName=travel+and+miles&PortletLocation=4%253B16-col%253B2-1-1&ComponentName=suiteTable&ContentElement=6%253BCard+Details&TargetLob=MTS%253A%253ALCTMMQC4S&TargetPageName=Venture+Card+Details&referer=https%253A%252F%252Fwww.capitalone.com%252Fcredit-cards%252Ftravel-and-miles


I had that Card George but dropped it when downsizing upon retirement as all my travel is personal, not business!

I still have a Chase Freedom Card, a Credit Union Visa ( low simple interest) and the AGR Chase MC which Chase just renewed for 3 more years and which I use most for the points!

It sounds like a good deal, what about the annual fee and the required spending to get the Bonus Points?


----------



## George K (Jun 21, 2015)

Annual fee is $59 - about 2 pizzas (if you include a tip  )

You need to spend $3K in the first 3 months.

Their program is a bit different. You purchase the travel using the card, and then use the points you have to reimburse yourself:



> *How do I redeem my rewards for travel?*
> 
> You have two ways to redeem your miles for travel:
> 
> ...


Seems to give a lot of flexibility. You can use a partial redemption if you don't have enough points. Also the fact that you get 2 points on EVERYTHING is sweet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2015)

Sounds good George, maybe AGR will cut a deal with Cap One, I would probably switch for a deal like that but cancel after a year rather than pay the annual fee! ( does Cap One waive it the first year like some providers?)

Lots of our members like the various Chase Cards and Amex if you travel a lot!


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 21, 2015)

I like the Chase Sapphire Preferred. Allows 1:1 transfer points into AGR. I have yet to find a better points usage than AGR. You get the most for your points. It also earns 2%.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 21, 2015)

It's just a card that gives you 2% "cash back". Not a very generous program. Compare that to the Chase AGR. You get 1% back in Amtrak points but those points are worth more than the 2 cents the Capital One points are worth and there is no annual fee.

For example, on AGR Card, you spend $15K over time and get 15K points. That buys you a one way trip via roomette from Boston to Miami. You get business class on BOS-NYP and roomette the rest of the way. On the Capital One card, you get 15K points worth $3000 towards that same trip. I randomly picked Sep 15 and got a Regional BC and a roomette for $474 (that didn't include added cost for additional person which would cost you the same in points). Yes, you get the bonus but you also "pay" for that buy paying $59/year. That "costs" nearly 30K of those points at 2 cents/point.

Now long term, you don't get additional bonuses but do pay $59/year


----------



## George K (Jun 21, 2015)

Interesting analysis. I hadn't looked at it that way. Other than the signing bonus of 40K points, there's probably not much to recommend it when you look at it from your perspective.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2015)

Using the example you gave, 20,000 "miles" for $200? A 2 zone roomette costs 20,000 points - when is the last time you saw a roomette from TOL to SAN or MIA to ELP cost only $200? :huh:


----------



## NorthShore (Jun 26, 2015)

The offer I got is different. 20,000 miles sign up bonus (when you spend $1000), 1.25c miles/$1, no annual fee, 0% APR for a year

Redemption is 100 points =$1 So $100 booking requires 10,000 points.


----------



## George K (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.capitalone.com/credit-cards/compare/?filter=rewards&Log=1&EventType=Link&ComponentType=T&LOB=MTS%3A%3AL0RT6ME8Z&PageName=Home+Page+B&ComponentName=primary_nav&ContentElement=p-cc-2%3BView+Top+Rewards+Cards&TargetLob=MTS%3A%3ALCTMMQC4S&TargetPageName=Credit+Cards+Compare+&referer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.capitalone.com%2Fhomepage


----------

